# Keine Datenbankverbindung



## DerNeue89 (10. Feb 2016)

Hallo Leute,
ich habe mich mal in Datenbanken versuchen wollen aber irgendwie klappt das nicht so ganz.
Habe mit mit Xampp eine Datenbank in MySQL erstellt und wollte jetzt mittels mysql-Connector darauf zugreifen und mir Tabelleninhalte ausgeben lasse.

Habe mir dazu einige Tutorials angesehen und es genauso probiert. Leider ohne Erfolg.

Hier mal mein Quelltext:

```
package databasetest;
import java.sql.*;

public class DatabaseTest{

    static Connection con = null;
    static Statement stmt = null;
    static ResultSet rs = null;

    public static void main(String[] args){
        try{
          con = DriverManager.getConnection("jdbc:mysql://localhost/testdb", "root", "");
          stmt = con.creatStatement();
          rs = stmt.executeQuery("select * from kunden");

          while(rs.next()){
            System.out.println(rs.getString("name"));
          }
       }catch(SQLException e){
           System.out.println("Fehler");
        }
    }
}
```

Ich hoffe es hatte schonmal jemand das Problem und kann mir helfen.
Danke schon einmal im Vorraus.


----------



## Joose (10. Feb 2016)

"klappt nicht" ist keine Fehlerbeschreibung. Bitte etwas detaillierter was nicht klappt und es ist ein großer Fehler wenn du im "catch" die Exception verschluckst und einfach nur "Fehler"ausgibst stattdessen.
Gib die Exception aus dann sollte auch klarer werden "was nicht klappt"


----------



## DerNeue89 (10. Feb 2016)

Stimmt ja. Ohman einmal nicht nachgedacht^^ werd es mal umschreiben.


----------



## thet1983 (11. Feb 2016)

jar ist eingebunden und class geladen?

```
Class.forName( "org.gjt.mm.mysql.Driver" );
```

der ConnectionString ist falsch..
versuch mal:

```
"jdbc:mysql://localhost:3306/testdb"
```


----------



## DerNeue89 (11. Feb 2016)

Also ich weis nicht woran es gestern gelegen hat. heute funktioniert es plötzlich^^
Die class brauchte ich nicht laden und der ConnectionString ist "jdbc:mysql://localhost/testdb".


----------

